# MM's, do you wear a ring all the time?



## Chris Hill (Aug 13, 2016)

Excuse me if this is a repeated question, I rarely get on here. 

First of all, brethren, I am Bro. Chris Hill and I hail from Killeen Lodge 1125 AF&AM, in Killeen, TX. I am also a new member of Manitou Lodge 68 AF&AM, Colorado Springs, CO. 

My question comes from observing many other Mason's during my short year and half as a mason- and one thing I've noticed, which I'm sure I am not the only one, is that there are many brothers who do not wear a ring, nor anything identifying themselves as a mason. 

I personally do not know why a brother would not want to at least wear a ring, after all, we all should be very proud to be seen as a mason. I have asked a few brothers why they do not wear a ring or some sort of light, and the general answer is, they just don't feel the need to. 

Although I understand that there are many Mason's out there who will flaunt their light, some in a very overkill manner, I personally believe that we all should wear the light, that way when someone in the darkness is seeking the light, they have an opportunity to ask. 

When I was in the dark, I had no clue about freemasonry because I never knew one, I didnt even remember seeing the light until an old army buddy of mine wore his light and I finally saw and asked about it. That is when I first remember seeing our symbol and becoming very interested in it. If it wasn't for him, I might have never known, nor ever became a mason. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## chrmc (Aug 13, 2016)

Chris Hill said:


> Although I understand that there are many Mason's out there who will flaunt their light, some in a very overkill manner, I personally believe that we all should wear the light, that way when someone in the darkness is seeking the light, they have an opportunity to ask.



I wear my ring because it has a sentimental and personal meaning for me, and because I like showing that I'm a mason. However I don't think we as brethren have any special obligations to do so. If a man is interested there's plenty of ways to find information and get in contact these days. 

This is also one of those debates that are very regional. You very rarely see rings of other gear worn in Europe. In the Middle East it can be out right dangerous whilst in the US we can't get enough of rings, decals, belt buckles etc.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't wear mine all the time because it's old and I don't want to damage it at work. Of course, now that I have an office job I've considered wearing it more. I have a pin on my hat that I've worn for years, and there is a small S&C on my desk.


----------



## Bro. Landry (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't always wear light , I guess it's like any other person who belongs to a fraternal organization.  They don't always wear paraphernalia.


----------



## Winter (Aug 13, 2016)

There are many reasons a Brother might choose not to wear their ring.  They may work in a profession that it would be preferable to not advertise personal associations, like corrections.  Or they could work in a profession where jewelry is prohibited, like aircraft mechanic.  A Brother may keep their Masonic affiliation secret because his spouse's family is not well disposed towards us. Or they may belong to a denomination that does not look favorably on Masonic membership.  I know many Masons that were rushed through the degrees and never received a solid education in the Order and do not wear any outward signs because they worry that someone may ask them a question they do not know how to answer.

To say that we should all "wear the light" (I assume you mean a Masonic ring or other marking) so those in darkness can ask us about may work for some Brothers but is not a one size fits all position.  For many, Freemasonry is a private journey and they are not interested in discussing it with outsiders.  A person that is a true seeker of wisdom will undoubtedly come across the Freemasons if they are seeking enlightenment, regardless if anyone around him is wearing a ring.  Especially in this age of digital media and some jurisdictions doing outright advertising an recruiting campaigns.

Myself, I wear my S&C ring every day.  Not to show the world that I am a Mason.  I wear it to remind myself that I am a Mason and as a mark of my Ob to the GAOTU.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 13, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. I wear my Masonic and Knight Templar rings all of the time. I'm very proud of my association with these groups. In the future I will be getting a AASR pendant that I will also wear. This is just my personal preference. If a Brother chooses not to wear any "bling" I have no problem with it. To each his own.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 13, 2016)

Chris Hill said:


> Excuse me if this is a repeated question, I rarely get on here.
> 
> First of all, brethren, I am Bro. Chris Hill and I hail from Killeen Lodge 1125 AF&AM, in Killeen, TX. I am also a new member of Manitou Lodge 68 AF&AM, Colorado Springs, CO.
> 
> ...


Greeting, what GL do you hail from ?


----------



## Bloke (Aug 14, 2016)

Made me think of this

*People Can’t Join Freemasonry If They’ve Never Heard Of It*
http://www.lodgedevotion.net/devoti...join-freemasonry-if-they-ve-never-heard-of-it


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 14, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Made me think of this
> 
> *People Can’t Join Freemasonry If They’ve Never Heard Of It*
> http://www.lodgedevotion.net/devoti...join-freemasonry-if-they-ve-never-heard-of-it


Good point.


----------



## Winter (Aug 14, 2016)

People were able to join Freemasonry for a long time before the internet, television, radio, magazine ads, movies, Dan Brown novels, and open houses. If we are doing more in our communities than bean suppers and arguing about the bills, then people will know who we are. 

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 14, 2016)

I seldom wear an MM degree ring. I will often wear one of two other Masonic orders.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 14, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> I seldom wear an MM degree ring. I will often wear one of two other Masonic orders.


Can i ask why you feel compelled to do so brother?  Do you feel those orders are higher/more prestigious then MM?

this question feels like its coming off condesending and that is not my intention.

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 14, 2016)

Winter said:


> People were able to join Freemasonry for a long time before the internet, television, radio, magazine ads, movies, Dan Brown novels, and open houses. If we are doing more in our communities than bean suppers and arguing about the bills, then people will know who we are.
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.



True, but dont mistake "donations" for connectedness. In a single donation was just gave away  $750,000 - and i bet on a advertising basis of dollar per reach per person it does not stack up. I've given a group $100k and another group $50 and advanced the organization further with the $50 than the $100k.

Growing membership is like selling a house, if one single thing worked you would only do that and save the expense and effort of the others.... but it's the sum of all you do which brings the best price, thats why you list it on multiple Internet sites, put it in print media, produce brochures, a for sale sign, put up pointer boards, run open houses, use your buyers list etc etc...


----------



## Winter (Aug 14, 2016)

Bloke said:


> True, but dont mistake "donations" for connectedness. In a single donation was just gave away  $750,000 - and i bet on a advertising basis of dollar per reach per person it does not stack up. I've given a group $100k and another group $50 and advanced the organization further with the $50 than the $100k.
> 
> Growing membership is like selling a house, if one single thing worked you would only do that and save the expense and effort of the others.... but it's the sum of all you do which brings the best price, thats why you list it on multiple Internet sites, put it in print media, produce brochures, a for sale sign, put up pointer boards, run open houses, use your buyers list etc etc...



I'm in the camp that we do not need to grow our membership.  Throughout history the mystery schools have never been for the masses or large numbers of people.  Only a small percentage of any society will be truly interested in the Craft for its intrinsic value, as opposed to the prestige they believe membership will bring.  Freemasonry has been shrinking steadily in numbers and while many doomsayers argue that Freemasonry is dying and we need to recruit, recruit, recruit to save it, I believe it is more appropriate to say that we are returning to a more natural number of Masons.  The membership boom post WWII (and WWI) were aberrations and inflated our numbers to a level that is impossible to maintain.

But during the boom years, we built these massive buildings and huge Grand Lodge systems that cannot exist without the numbers we no long have.  So, of course, we have to wear our rings so people ask about Freemasonry so we can drag them into the Lodge.  I believe this argument puts us on a level of the local Rotary or Kiwanis clubs as opposed to the Western Mystery School we should be.

I am not taking issue with any particular Brother or jurisdiction with this discussion.  Merely an observation about Freemasonry in the present day and the purpose of our maintenance of a public image.


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 14, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Can i ask why you feel compelled to do so brother?  Do you feel those orders are higher/more prestigious then MM?
> 
> this question feels like its coming off condesending and that is not my intention.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Oh, not compelled, and I'm surely not going to set the group on fire by claiming anything is "higher" than MM! 

My turn to avoid the appearance of condescension in an effort to explain it's just a practical issue: it is common to wear an AASR 33 degree ring upon receiving that degree.  I may wear the Sixth Degree ring of the Scottish Rectified Rite (little finger of right hand per rule).  When I'm in the UK, and  at other times, I may  wear my signet ring with my crest. I typically  wear a wedding ring and, again, in the UK may wear my 33 ring as my wedding ring.   I only wear one ring on each hand. 

I couldn't think of a way to make the explanation  longer.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 14, 2016)

Winter said:


> I'm in the camp that we do not need to grow our membership.  Throughout history the mystery schools have never been for the masses or large numbers of people.  Only a small percentage of any society will be truly interested in the Craft for its intrinsic value, as opposed to the prestige they believe membership will bring.  Freemasonry has been shrinking steadily in numbers and while many doomsayers argue that Freemasonry is dying and we need to recruit, recruit, recruit to save it, I believe it is more appropriate to say that we are returning to a more natural number of Masons.  The membership boom post WWII (and WWI) were aberrations and inflated our numbers to a level that is impossible to maintain.
> 
> But during the boom years, we built these massive buildings and huge Grand Lodge systems that cannot exist without the numbers we no long have.  So, of course, we have to wear our rings so people ask about Freemasonry so we can drag them into the Lodge.  I believe this argument puts us on a level of the local Rotary or Kiwanis clubs as opposed to the Western Mystery School we should be.
> 
> I am not taking issue with any particular Brother or jurisdiction with this discussion.  Merely an observation about Freemasonry in the present day and the purpose of our maintenance of a public image.



I'm a quality over quantity kinda guy as well, but i hate seeing warrants go in. If i could change one thing, its the old idea a lodge needs to have 60 guys in it, the best lodges i've been in are small tight groups with high attendance and strong friendships, with one exception, every Lodge i know like that is going strong. All that said, i'm in the "management" group of by my craft lodges and two buildings, and some other masonic and non-masonic organizations and have had succession drilled into me and seen the consequences of failing to hand on the batton. At 44, i'm constantly scanning for the successors to roles i play, and recruitment of new brothers have been critical. Latest job dumped: lodge auditor to a FC ( not sure if its constitutional but i'm not checking - he's better qualified to do that job than me !)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 14, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Oh, not compelled, and I'm surely not going to set the group on fire by claiming anything is "higher" than MM!
> 
> My turn to avoid the appearance of condescension in an effort to explain it's just a practical issue: it is common to wear an AASR 33 degree ring upon receiving that degree.  I may wear the Sixth Degree ring of the Scottish Rectified Rite (little finger of right hand per rule).  When I'm in the UK, and  at other times, I may  wear my signet ring with my crest. I typically  wear a wedding ring and, again, in the UK may wear my 33 ring as my wedding ring.   I only wear one ring on each hand.
> 
> I couldn't think of a way to make the explanation  longer.


Practical reasons....can't argue with that.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 14, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> I'm surely not going to set the group on fire by claiming anything is "higher" than MM!


Hahaha...i think ud break the internet if you did...


Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 14, 2016)

Winter said:


> I'm in the camp that we do not need to grow our membership.  Throughout history the mystery schools have never been for the masses or large numbers of people.  Only a small percentage of any society will be truly interested in the Craft for its intrinsic value, as opposed to the prestige they believe membership will bring.  Freemasonry has been shrinking steadily in numbers and while many doomsayers argue that Freemasonry is dying and we need to recruit, recruit, recruit to save it, I believe it is more appropriate to say that we are returning to a more natural number of Masons.  The membership boom post WWII (and WWI) were aberrations and inflated our numbers to a level that is impossible to maintain.
> 
> But during the boom years, we built these massive buildings and huge Grand Lodge systems that cannot exist without the numbers we no long have.  So, of course, we have to wear our rings so people ask about Freemasonry so we can drag them into the Lodge.  I believe this argument puts us on a level of the local Rotary or Kiwanis clubs as opposed to the Western Mystery School we should be.
> 
> I am not taking issue with any particular Brother or jurisdiction with this discussion.  Merely an observation about Freemasonry in the present day and the purpose of our maintenance of a public image.


I must agree brother.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 14, 2016)

I hate that term..."mystery school"  theres a nut job church in my home town that has one of them....they call it "school of supernatural ministry"...

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MarkR (Aug 15, 2016)

I usually have something on that identifies me as a Mason; either a ring, a ballcap, a jacket, something.  I love to talk about Masonry with anyone who asks.  However, I understand why a lot of men would choose not to identify themselves, for the reasons already listed.


----------



## vangoedenaam (Aug 15, 2016)

I dont. And it isnt that common in my country, too. (The Netherlands)


----------



## Winter (Aug 15, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I hate that term..."mystery school"  theres a nut job church in my home town that has one of them....they call it "school of supernatural ministry"...
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



While there are some strange groups out there today that call themselves mystery schools, the term itself need not be pejorative.  The earliest mystery schools were in the Greco-Roman world and were religious associations where participation was restricted to members who had been initiated into the "mysteries" of that particular organization and were forbidden from revealing the rituals to the public.  Sound familiar?

Many esteemed Masonic authors such as Hall and Mackey have connected Freemasonry as an unbroken line to the ancient mystery schools.  It is an often debated and contested lineage.  Here is a short paper that may give some insight.

http://www.freemasons-freemasonry.com/freemasonry-western-mystery-tradition.html

While the church you mention may indeed be one of the "nut job" varieties, it is also possible that they are just a group of people who have found a non-orthodox way to make their own connection with the divine.  Far be it from me to judge!   Do some research into the ancient mystery schools Brother, before hating the term and anyone that uses it.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 15, 2016)

Chris Hill said:


> Excuse me if this is a repeated question, I rarely get on here.
> 
> First of all, brethren, I am Bro. Chris Hill and I hail from Killeen Lodge 1125 AF&AM, in Killeen, TX. I am also a new member of Manitou Lodge 68 AF&AM, Colorado Springs, CO.
> 
> ...


I ware mine 24/7 sometimes I even forget to take it off when I shower and sleep


----------



## rpbrown (Aug 15, 2016)

I have a stainless MM ring that is my normal everyday ring. I wear that one because it is not as easily damaged or bent and I get into things that will damage a ring.
I also have a nicer PM ring that has the SR symbol on one side, the State of Texas with the S & C in it on the other side and a PM symbol on top. This was presented to me at the end of my year by my wife and is a very nice ring. However, it is made of gold and I fear could be easily bent or damaged so it is for dress wear only.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 15, 2016)

Winter said:


> While there are some strange groups out there today that call themselves mystery schools, the term itself need not be pejorative.  The earliest mystery schools were in the Greco-Roman world and were religious associations where participation was restricted to members who had been initiated into the "mysteries" of that particular organization and were forbidden from revealing the rituals to the public.  Sound familiar?
> 
> Many esteemed Masonic authors such as Hall and Mackey have connected Freemasonry as an unbroken line to the ancient mystery schools.  It is an often debated and contested lineage.  Here is a short paper that may give some insight.
> 
> ...


I dont hate those that use the term.

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Winter (Aug 15, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I dont hate those that use the term.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I'm sure you dont, Brother.   I don't believe the tone came through my hasty post as I was heading out the door to work. But I do encourage you to read up on ancient and modern mystery schools if only to dispell any misconceptions you have regarding the term.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 15, 2016)

Will do

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Randy81 (Aug 16, 2016)

I wear mine when I remember to put it on. I take off when I shower and sleep and sometimes forget to put it back on. lol. I wear it because I'm very proud to be a Mason. I would like to think that I've accomplished a lot in my life so far, and I can tell you that becoming a Master Mason is one of the prouder moments of my life. I love the fraternity and the Brothers in it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 16, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I hate that term..."mystery school"  theres a nut job church in my home town that has one of them....they call it "school of supernatural ministry"...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Wow....sounds kind of interesting.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 16, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Wow....sounds kind of interesting.


google "Bethel church redding ca"


----------



## Winter (Aug 16, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> google "Bethel church redding ca"


Quick search returns a lot of articles about this group.  Skimmed a few. They have some odd (to me) practices  but they seem pretty harmless. Several articles mention them as controversial, but it's not like they're Heaven's Gate or Branch Davidian. 

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 16, 2016)

Winter said:


> Branch Davidian.
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


Not yet, they already have some ranking members of the city council as members.  Their "students" will aggressively follow you in shopping places asking to lay their hands on you and pray for you.  these "students" are taking thousands of jobs and housing from actual citizens of Redding.  This group is out there like past pluto out there.  they have "healing" rooms where people come and pay them money to "prey" over them using goat horn horns and all sorts of stuff and claim to have cured people cancer and other ailments with no real data to back it up. this "church" wants to expand and start allowing over 2000 more students come to their "school" a buddy of mine is a waiter and this group of 20 or so bethelites comes in right before closing and orders all waters and the free chips and dip, one person ordered an appetizer so they could be considered "paying customers" they stayed till after closing, which they were allowed to as the restaurant thought they were gonna tip......NOT A SINGLE PENNY LEFT as a tip.  this is just one of many similar stories all over town.  the City council allows them to stay as they "bring in money".


----------



## Winter (Aug 16, 2016)

They still don't sound that bad.  I live in Clearwater, home of Scientology.  Group has to be pretty far out there before they register on my meter. lol


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 16, 2016)

Winter said:


> They still don't sound that bad.  I live in Clearwater, home of Scientology.  Group has to be pretty far out there before they register on my meter. lol


I would put them in the same realm as Scientology.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 16, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> google "Bethel church redding ca"



I googled cause i've never heard of them. I was not intending to comment but can't resist...

"Bethel School of Supernatural Ministry (BSSM)"

Lol.... i wonder if these good folk have ever had someone with dyslexia or vision problems sign up for a class thinking it said BDSM and come dressed appropriately ? Still, at least they could get healed


----------



## Zack (Aug 17, 2016)

Winter said:


> They still don't sound that bad.  I live in Clearwater, home of Scientology.  Group has to be pretty far out there before they register on my meter. lol



Do you ever visit local Lodges?  I grew up in that area.


----------



## Winter (Aug 17, 2016)

Zack said:


> Do you ever visit local Lodges?  I grew up in that area.



I'm still a Wisconsin Mason, but I do visit a few of the local Lodges in the area.  Quite a few around here.  I'm used to only 1 or 2 Lodges in a whole county.  There is one every few blocks around here, it seems.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 18, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Not yet, they already have some ranking members of the city council as members.  Their "students" will aggressively follow you in shopping places asking to lay their hands on you and pray for you.  these "students" are taking thousands of jobs and housing from actual citizens of Redding.  This group is out there like past pluto out there.  they have "healing" rooms where people come and pay them money to "prey" over them using goat horn horns and all sorts of stuff and claim to have cured people cancer and other ailments with no real data to back it up. this "church" wants to expand and start allowing over 2000 more students come to their "school" a buddy of mine is a waiter and this group of 20 or so bethelites comes in right before closing and orders all waters and the free chips and dip, one person ordered an appetizer so they could be considered "paying customers" they stayed till after closing, which they were allowed to as the restaurant thought they were gonna tip......NOT A SINGLE PENNY LEFT as a tip.  this is just one of many similar stories all over town.  the City council allows them to stay as they "bring in money".


Back in the 70's and 80's there was a group called the Unification Church, the adherents called "Moonies", which used similar tactics as you describe. They were everywhere, you couldn't hardly avoid them.


----------



## Winter (Aug 18, 2016)

The big question is, would your Lodge admit a member who claimed Pastafarian as their religion and would they be permitted to wear a colander in Lodge?

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 18, 2016)

Winter said:


> The big question is, would your Lodge admit a member who claimed Pastafarian as their religion and would they be permitted to wear a colander in Lodge?
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.



Pastafarian ha had to look that one up I thought it was a typo and you meant Rastafarian.....I was wrong


----------



## Winter (Aug 18, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Pastafarian ha had to look that one up I thought it was a typo and you meant Rastafarian.....I was wrong


Nope. Pastafarians are real. Which brings up the serious question, if a petitioner believes that the flying spaghetti monster is the one god, would you give him a yes vote on his background investigation?

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Winter (Aug 18, 2016)

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 18, 2016)

Winter said:


> Nope. Pastafarians are real. Which brings up the serious question, if a petitioner believes that the flying spaghetti monster is the one god, would you give him a yes vote on his background investigation?
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.



I have always been the type to think outside the box I don't really care what a person believes in because it's just that a belief I'm more interested in your character and integrity ...could I count on them if my life was on the line


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 18, 2016)

Winter said:


> Nope. Pastafarians are real. Which brings up the serious question, if a petitioner believes that the flying spaghetti monster is the one god, would you give him a yes vote on his background investigation?



The trouble is their system is a deliberate fiction.  Members openly disbelieve.  I'm all for freedom of religion to the extent it does not interfere with the religion of others.  This fiction deliberately mocks - Low class but not a problem to me in that sense directly.  It is the internal not the external qualification that makes a Mason.  A Brother who mocks would not be a good thing.  Members openly disbelieve - This is an easy dis-qualifier to me.

Buddhism does not address deity.  Some believe some don't.  The Brother who obligated me on my third is a practicing Buddhist who decided to believe.  we exclude those who decide to not believe.  Pastafarianism is not a system that ignores deity.  It is a system that mocks deity.

A few generations from now maybe someone gets raised from birth in the system and decides to believe.  Then we should discuss the matter again because then it can be sincere.  Now it can't be sincere.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 18, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Pastafarian ha had to look that one up I thought it was a typo and you meant Rastafarian.....I was wrong



I have met Rastfarians in social situations outside of lodge.  So far I am not aware of having sat in lodge with a Rastafarian.  Year isn't over yet.  And maybe I have without knowing.  Many of us do not mention our own religion while at lodge so I would not necessarily know.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 18, 2016)

Winter said:


> The big question is, would your Lodge admit a member who claimed Pastafarian as their religion and would they be permitted to wear a colander in Lodge?
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.



I think the point of pastafarianism is to provide a "religion" for atheists, yes ? Hence no, i would not admit but also because, on one level, freemasons are generally rationalist who yet accept the gaotu reigns, what ever that means, and this group mocks that.  One thing i like about lodge is the unspoken thing that in a society  (Australia) which is increasingly becoming atheistic, we silently stand together in diverse faiths without proselytizing.... even while many of us admit our beliefs might be wrong . Most Pastafarians i've me proselytize a lot....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 19, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Many of us do not mention our own religion while at lodge so I would not necessarily know.


Same here.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 19, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Same here.


Same here


----------



## George Coombs (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't wear mine in the shower.


----------



## hanzosbm (Aug 23, 2016)

Winter said:


> For many, Freemasonry is a private journey and they are not interested in discussing it with outsiders.



This.
My Freemasonic experience is for me and me alone.  I have no interest in guiding or prompting others to join; that's their journey and they must be the ones to travel it.  I'm not against Masonic jewelry of any sort, but I find it odd that there are those out there who feel that the lack of it somehow indicates shame.  I don't wear Masonic pins.  Nor do I wear Marine Corps pins, or college pins, or pins of my employer, or pins for various other associations, hobbies, groups, fraternities, or clubs I belong to.  Think about every group that you have ever belonged to, either as a member or simply by affiliation.  Imagine if you wore something every single day to represent every single one of those organizations.  You'd look like a walking pin collection. 
I'm a Freemason.  I know who I am.  I'm not ashamed of it, and for me personally, I don't have a burning need to announce it to anyone else.  To each their own.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 27, 2016)

Mine hasn't left my finger since the day i was raised.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 28, 2016)

When I was taking a tour of Masada in Israel, this gentleman glanced back, saw my S&C ring and proceeded to test me. Turns out he was a Brother from South Africa and I was a recently raised MM. Without the display of my S&C ring, we wouldn't of had that connection. That's when I knew, Freemasonry brought men together. My S&C ring was stolen during a burglary a few years ago...never replaced it. I miss it dearly.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 28, 2016)

Blake Bowden said:


> When I was taking a tour of Masada in Israel, this gentleman glanced back, saw my S&C ring and proceeded to test me. Turns out he was a Brother from South Africa and I was a recently raised MM. Without the display of my S&C ring, we wouldn't of had that connection. That's when I knew, Freemasonry brought men together. My S&C ring was stolen during a burglary a few years ago...never replaced it. I miss it dearly.


Sounds like a great experience in Israel. Sorry for the loss of your ring.


----------



## SimonM (Aug 28, 2016)

In Sweden we dont have a MM ring but instead we get a ring when we reach the VIII degree. I wear mine almost everyday so its not as shiny as the one in the picture. 







Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bloke (Aug 28, 2016)

SimonM said:


> In Sweden we dont have a MM ring but instead we get a ring when we reach the VIII degree. I wear mine almost everyday so its not as shiny as the one in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8th Degree ? Interesting, i'll have to look up the object/focus/lesson of that degree


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 28, 2016)

SimonM said:


> In Sweden we dont have a MM ring but instead we get a ring when we reach the VIII degree. I wear mine almost everyday so its not as shiny as the one in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ring!


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 31, 2016)

I like  to wear my ring(s). I have a stainless-steel ring, that I wear when deployed overseas, and an "everyday" ring that I wear in the USA, and my grandfather's heirloom ring for special occasions.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 31, 2016)

cemab4y said:


> I like  to wear my ring(s). I have a stainless-steel ring, that I wear when deployed overseas, and an "everyday" ring that I wear in the USA, and my grandfather's heirloom ring for special occasions.


Hey man haven't seen you on here in awhile....hows things going?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 31, 2016)

cemab4y said:


> I like  to wear my ring(s). I have a stainless-steel ring, that I wear when deployed overseas, and an "everyday" ring that I wear in the USA, and my grandfather's heirloom ring for special occasions.


Welcome back Bro. I have a stainless steel Templar ring and a silver Masonic ring. I wear both all of the lime except when lifting at the gym.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 31, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Welcome back Bro. I have a stainless steel Templar ring and a silver Masonic ring. I wear both all of the lime except when lifting at the gym.


don't lie......you don't go to the gym....lol


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 31, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> don't lie......you don't go to the gym....lol


Settle down jd, lol. I go to the gym to lift and do cardio. At 60 years old I need to do something to stay active, lol.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 31, 2016)

I had a comment about by gym you mean kitchen and by lift you mean drink beer...but I couldn't think of anything witty yet appropriate for cardio...so ill just say 60?  dang how are you still alive?....lol


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 31, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I had a comment about by gym you mean kitchen and by lift you mean drink beer...but I couldn't think of anything witty yet appropriate for cardio...so ill just say 60?  dang how are you still alive?....lol


I resemble that remark and, yes, occasionally the weights that I lift are 12 oz. cans.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 31, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Settle down jd, lol. I go to the gym to lift and do cardio. At 60 years old I need to do something to stay active, lol.


Did u say you go to the gym every 60 years ? I do better than that ! I've been once in the last 20 !


----------



## Dalton McGaffeny (Aug 31, 2016)

I agree brother, we should let our light shine. If for nothing else to give light to those in darkness. I personally believe we would gain more brothers if they could see us. - Bro. McGaffeny, Roger Hughes #624 PHA. Austin, TX 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 31, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I had a comment about by gym you mean kitchen and by lift you mean drink beer...but I couldn't think of anything witty yet appropriate for cardio...so ill just say 60?  dang how are you still alive?....lol


60 is a youngster to some of us.


----------



## Brother H (Sep 1, 2016)

Greeting Brethren,
When I was raised, I got a gift from a very dear Brother with my MM ring that I never remove from my finger.
I am currently working in the Middle East between Qatar and Dubai, yet, I rarely remove my ring.
I am proud of my membership, and will be more proud to show around our qualities and ethics.


Lebanon Lodge #10,
District Grand Lodge of Syria-Lebanon
Under the Jurisdiction of
The Grand Lodge of the F&AM of
The State Of New York

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 1, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Did u say you go to the gym every 60 years ? I do better than that ! I've been once in the last 20 !


Alright you guys. You should be ashamed of ganging up on a defenseless old man like me.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 1, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> 60 is a youngster to some of us.


That makes me feel better, lol.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 1, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> That makes me feel better, lol.


My joints feel better after four ibuprofen.


----------



## rpbrown (Sep 1, 2016)

Two Advil and a cup of coffee, the breakfast of old men like me. Wish I were 60 again


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 1, 2016)

Still haven't figured out how to do multiple quotes yet but I will lift enough for all my more seasoned brothers ( don't like to use the word old ) I got you guys when I do my workout you may continue with lifting your beer cans I will also throw a few back myself cheers


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 1, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Still haven't figured out how to do multiple quotes yet


  you click the quotes that you want to use then underneath the text box is a button that says "insert quotes... click that.  it brings up a window for you to review which quotes you have selected and then you click "Quote these messages" and wallah!!


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Sep 1, 2016)

I wear one of my rings at all times except in the shower, or when working on high voltage or high current sources. That's just a safety thing, as a ring makes a great connection for high voltage to stop your heart, or high current to turn your ring glowing orange and burn through your finger should it become the short circuit. Neither scenario is my idea of light. 

I normally wear a working mans ring of no special importance to me emotionally. For special occasions I wear my late father's ring, which was bought for him by my late mother in '64 when my father was raised. Every time I sit in a new chair or am installed in a new office, I make sure to wear dads old ring. While I didn't join the craft until after he passed, I think he smiles down on my adventure and growth in Masonry. I know my mother was pleased when I asked for his ring and told her my intent to wear it. 

While mom is gone now as well, I feel both her and my father's approval as I continue my journey. Dad was never an officer, but if my brothers so will it I will wear dad's ring to the Oriental Chair when I finish my duty in the West. That connection to the past and my mother and father is an important thing to me.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 1, 2016)

Carl_in_NH said:


> I wear one of my rings at all times except in the shower, or when working on high voltage or high current sources. That's just a safety thing, as a ring makes a great connection for high voltage to stop your heart, or high current to turn your ring glowing orange and burn through your finger should it become the short circuit. Neither scenario is my idea of light.
> 
> I normally wear a working mans ring of no special importance to me emotionally. For special occasions I wear my late father's ring, which was bought for him by my late mother in '64 when my father was raised. Every time I sit in a new chair or am installed in a new office, I make sure to wear dads old ring. While I didn't join the craft until after he passed, I think he smiles down on my adventure and growth in Masonry. I know my mother was pleased when I asked for his ring and told her my intent to wear it.
> 
> While mom is gone now as well, I feel both her and my father's approval as I continue my journey. Dad was never an officer, but if my brothers so will it I will wear dad's ring to the Oriental Chair when I finish my duty in the West. That connection to the past and my mother and father is an important thing to me.


That's a great story brother!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 2, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> My joints feel better after four ibuprofen.


A regular ritual is taking two naproxen a couple of hours before heading to the gym, lol.


----------



## patriotblazer (Sep 2, 2016)

How is one brother going to read ognize another unless there's a token?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 2, 2016)

patriotblazer said:


> How is one brother going to read ognize another unless there's a token?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


By saying, "Hi, I'm Glen Cook. I'm a member of Acacia Lodge,"


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 2, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> By saying, "Hi, I'm Glen Cook. I'm a member of Acacia Lodge,"


Lol, this is what my mentor told me.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 2, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> By saying, "Hi, I'm Glen Cook. I'm a member of Acacia Lodge,"



Telling them what GL you hail from would give a bit more information neither are strict trial ,due examination or lawful information witch is the only way to really know other than sitting in a tiled lodge with someone other than that your really just taking someone's word for it ...I get where your coming from though who really cares if your just trying to say hello


----------



## cemab4y (Sep 2, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Hey man haven't seen you on here in awhile....hows things going?



Things are not good here. I spent 5(five) months in the hospital. I have not worked for over a year.  I am recovering, and seeking work.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 2, 2016)

cemab4y said:


> Things are not good here. I spent 5(five) months in the hospital. I have not worked for over a year.  I am recovering, and seeking work.


Ick. Sorry to hear about that prolonged hospital stay and every success to you brother !


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 2, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Telling them what GL you hail from would give a bit more information neither are strict trial ,due examination or lawful information witch is the only way to really know other than sitting in a tiled lodge with someone other than that your really just taking someone's word for it ...I get where your coming from though who really cares if your just trying to say hello


Correct.  It is not due trial, and that's the point.  In my jurisdictions the only time there is due trial is when communicating Masonic secrets.  As you indicate, not necessary when sating hello or even if chatting about general Masonic matters in my jurisdictions.  

I've only sat in lodge with, I think, two people on this list. Yet, we have wide ranging Masonic discussions.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 3, 2016)

cemab4y said:


> Things are not good here. I spent 5(five) months in the hospital. I have not worked for over a year.  I am recovering, and seeking work.


I am very sorry to hear of your troubles Brother and wish you a speedy recovery and best of luck in quickly finding employment. It's great to have you back.


----------

